# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Anyone know anything about Leopard Geckos?

## maxQ

Anyone know anything about Leopard Geckos?

Good Pets/Bad pets?
High/Low Maintenance?

They have one (about 6 months old) for adoption at my local pet store, tank, light, heater and all but I know nothing about them.

You expert opinions and knowledge are welcome here

----------


## Daniel

Good and easy pets.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Agreed. Good pets and low maintenance than i once thought.

----------


## Cody

Yup, very easy pet. 

Here is a some good info on caring for them. 
Leopard Gecko Care and Environment -  BambooZoo


One thing too take away from that is definitely get yourself a UTH, Heating Pad or Heat Tape for under half the tank. I would also get a dimmer if the method you choose doesn't have an appropriate setting for just the right heat.


Other than that I can tell you that they are very hardy, one the best if not the best starter lizards is the Leopard Gecko.

----------


## Namio

> Anyone know anything about Leopard Geckos?
> 
> Good Pets/Bad pets?
> High/Low Maintenance?
> 
> They have one (about 6 months old) for adoption at my local pet store, tank, light, heater and all but I know nothing about them.
> 
> You expert opinions and knowledge are welcome here


Hellsrage has provided you a very nice care sheet, so make sure you read through it carefully.  Keep in mind leopard geckos are nocturnal lizards, which means intense light/basking area will stress them out.  Also even though they do not need UVB lighting, you do need to provide calcium and vitamin dusting regularly.  Very crucial to their health.  The substrate for a young gecko I would recommend paper towel. It's cheap, clean, handy, and not much of an impaction hazard, unlike sand, should ONLY be used as a substrate for an adult gecko.  I would recommend using a mixture of half sand and half EcoEarth as you substrate. This mixture is nice  because you can plant succulent plants (if thats your thing) which maintains some humidity in the terrarium and looks highly aesthetic.  Choose the succulents wisely, spiny, thorny, or toxic plants need to be avoided. Keep in mind gecko will climb up or over the plant, so you want a hardy plant that won't hurt your gecko.  
Another substrate option is something called excavator made by zoomed.  It looks sandy but can be molded into shapes can forms a solid substrate, which can prevent superworms from digging into the substrate and prevent impaction even for a baby gecko.
One last thing I do like how they are genetically potty trained. They will pick a corner of the tank and always poop there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daniel

Mike, I know several people who use basking lamps over heat pads for their leos and the leos will bask and at pretty high temperatures. So long as the gecko has a way to get away from the light I don't see how it would get stressed out.

----------


## Namio

> Mike, I know several people who use basking lamps over heat pads for their leos and the leos will bask and at pretty high temperatures. So long as the gecko has a way to get away from the light I don't see how it would get stressed out.


Hi Daniel, if the basking light is red or black then it would be okay. I meant to say bright light can stress the geckos out and therefore it's not recommended. Thanks for asking for the clarification, my fault for not making it explicit.  Leopard geckos won't need a heat source over 90F. A UTH and an ambient temp of mid to low 80s will be ideal.  Comparatively, leopard geckos requires a lower temperature than most desert lizards such as bearded dragons.

----------


## Daniel

The basking lights are actually bulbs that give off normal light (household or floods are often used). A good reason to offer higher temps with reptiles is to allow the animal to warm up fast and go about its business. These leos are also offered lower temps too but often seek out the high temps. I've found it very hard to get a high ambient temps with just a UTH to be honest, they seem to only heat up the surface.

----------


## Daniel



----------


## Namio

> 


you are right about UTH heats up mostly surface temperature, which is fine because leopard geckos can use those belly heat just fine.
What you have shown is not recommended.  If the floor temperature is over 100F it can burn your gecko.  Having such bright light on a potentially albino animal is also not healthy.  You won't find a care sheet that recommend a constant temperature over 100F.  I hope the sensor is closer to the heat source so the actual temperature your gecko is receiving is not 104F.  I would recommend switching the basking light bulb to red, this will prevent "sun burn" on albino animals, and also reducing temperature on the hot end to 90F (the cool end can be about 70F).

----------


## Namio

For the record I doubt you'll find any care sheet recommend either a warm side temperature of over 100F or having a bright basking spot, not to mention both.

----------


## NatureLady

I just wanted to make sure to add that these guys are great, so much so that I got one for my 19 year old niece for her birthday last year. 

A few things to add...They need BOTH a warm dry and a moist hide. I see people all over the Leo keeper community have shed problems because they neglect this one simple rule. Toes can be lost with poor sheds with these guys and it is just sad. 

Also UTH heaters (they make many styles and kinds) they are better in the long run. Being that these guys are nocturnal, basking to aid in digestion goes against their natural ways. They hunt at night and then seek out warm places to hide during the day time to digest their food. I personally use flexwat heat tape with a temperature controller on my geckos.

----------


## Daniel

Mike, These geckos are exposed to much higher suface temps in the wild then 100F. These tempatures definitely wont kill/burn them. These geckos are several years old and using the same exact setup for several years (not my geckos). Its said that albino eyes get stronger with age. Tom Crutchfield, raised albino green iguanas out doors year round. I have used uvb bulbs for albino animals for several years with no ill effects. I can't say I care to much on what care sheets have to recommend anymore. Most people who right those care sheets have never tried these types of setups with reptiles. So for them not to recommend something that they have never tried and no proof of them being dangerous makes no sense. "Sunburns" are caused from over exposure to uv rays.

----------


## Cody

> For the record I doubt you'll find any care sheet recommend either a warm side temperature of over 100F or having a bright basking spot, not to mention both.



You wont, the highest I've ever seen in a care sheet was 95F, but that wasn't for a basking light as it's generally never recommend by those with a large pool of knowledge on caring for them. The reason UTH are recommend is because Leopard Geckos get heat through their belly which in turn also aids in digesting food, and unlike a bright white light the UTH can be left on 24/7. Some people do have a spot with night (red/black/blue) bulb though, but keep in mind this is kept at a safe temp. I think one thing to keep in mind is that these are nocturnal geckos.

----------


## Daniel

Another thing to keep in mind is cats are also considered "nocturnal" yet they are active during the day. I've seen several species of "nocturnal" snakes basking in the open sunlight. I've seen "nocturnal" frogs croacking and feeding during the day.

----------


## NatureLady

THIS is getting way off topic way fast.

Gary...the point is...as always...do your researech and when you feel like you have done enough, do a bit more. 

Good Pets/Bad pets?     GOOD pets!!!
High/Low Maintenance?     Low maintenance compaired to some other herps in the hobby world.

 :Cool:

----------


## kh2odragon

I had one untill i gave it to my brouther for his bday. What ever you do do not use Reptie Calcium Sand many reptiles like the tast and eat it becomeing impacted!!!!!!!!! some care sheets at repticzone are realy helpful. they are nocturnal so day and night need to be replicated. I set the gecko tank next to my chinese water dragons so i only needed to keep a night black heat light on to keep the tank warm. im newer with amphibians but i know alot on reptiles so just ask if you have any more questions.

----------


## kh2odragon

Sorry daniel but i keep alot of reptiles includeing lepard geckos and yes a day light is a good idea to imatate day and night cycles, but a under tank heater under 1/2 the tank makeing "basking sand" is best to keep them warm and is best to be done under a rock cave or some kind off hide out.

----------


## Daniel

> Sorry daniel but i keep alot of reptiles includeing lepard geckos and yes a day light is a good idea to imatate day and night cycles, but a under tank heater under 1/2 the tank makeing "basking sand" is best to keep them warm and is best to be done under a rock cave or some kind off hide out.


Hi, I too keep reptiles  :Smile: . I guess will will just have to agree to disagree  :Smile:

----------


## Namio

> Mike, These geckos are exposed to much higher suface temps in the wild then 100F. These tempatures definitely wont kill/burn them. These geckos are several years old and using the same exact setup for several years (not my geckos). Its said that albino eyes get stronger with age. Tom Crutchfield, raised albino green iguanas out doors year round. I have used uvb bulbs for albino animals for several years with no ill effects. I can't say I care to much on what care sheets have to recommend anymore. Most people who right those care sheets have never tried these types of setups with reptiles. So for them not to recommend something that they have never tried and no proof of them being dangerous makes no sense. "Sunburns" are caused from over exposure to uv rays.


I'm sure these geckos are exposed to 100F and higher in their native land, but during such intense heat I can't imagine them doing anything but thermal regulate by finding cool shelters.  You raised an excellent point about care sheets in general. It's important to check the source/authors to ensure credibility. Breeders who raised over a thousand leopard geckos recommend low intensity lighting and a warm side nowhere near 100F. If they're successful with those temperature ranges, why push it?

----------


## Daniel

Mike, by any chance to you have a temp gun and a ambient temp reader? If so when you have time go outside barefoot and measure the ground then measure the air temp. You will see that the ambient temp does not have to be high at all to give you a 100F surface temp. I personally have seen a difference with offering wide range of temps. Animals are more active and better feeding responce then that of what "breeders" recommend.  What makes you think that a leo in the wild would seek out cool shelter if the surface temp is 100F? Clearly in the picture the leo is using 104F so whats gonna stop them from using it in the wild other then getting eaten?. I personally don't believe that captive care of reptiles has been mastered yet. So thats why I would "push it". I still get people asking for help on animals even though their care is spot on to what breeders recommend.

----------


## Namio

> Mike, by any chance to you have a temp gun and a ambient temp reader? If so when you have time go outside barefoot and measure the ground then measure the air temp. You will see that the ambient temp does not have to be high at all to give you a 100F surface temp.


Agreed. Not sure about relevance.




> What makes you think that a leo in the wild would seek out cool shelter if the surface temp is 100F?


Without digging through the literature, my guess would be that a crespuscular/nocturnal ectothermic gecko, who behaviorally avoid exposing itself during the heat of the day (pretty much during most of the day light), have been physically adapted and fit to a milder temperature range.  I imagine a long term exposure to temp over 100F will probably cook the poor geckos if not at least be harmful them.  One important point I'd like to make is that just because an animal lives in a really hot/cold place does not mean they can withstand those extreme temperatures, and truth is, many of them can't. What many reptiles, amphibians, mammals, etc. have done is that they find different ways to thermal regulate (avoid extreme temp.) instead of "toughing it out."




> Clearly in the picture the leo is using 104F so whats gonna stop them from using it in the wild other then getting eaten?


A staged photo shot tells very little about the whole story. I am sure these gecko can withstand a short term exposure to such high temperature. 




> I personally don't believe that captive care of reptiles has been mastered yet.


It is impossible to master captive care of all reptiles. But leopard gecko, being such a popular lizard, that their care is already quite adequate.




> I still get people asking for help on animals even though their care is spot on to what breeders recommend.


Not ALL breeders are capable of giving top-notch husbandry advise, but certainly MANY breeders can.


Happy Thanksgiving, by the way.  :Embarrassment:  And I think this horse is officially dead. :Flogging a Dead Horse:

----------

